# Howdy!



## MacFie (Sep 20, 2010)

Max Appelgate from Metropolitan Lodge #1182, Dallas TX


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## MacFie (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Max!


----------



## MacFie (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks again!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Max!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Brother Max!


----------



## MacFie (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## rhitland (Sep 22, 2010)

good to have you and keep up the post it is great to have many views on topics.


----------



## MacFie (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Rhit!


----------



## peace out (Sep 23, 2010)

Howdy from Bryan, TX.


----------

